# Crankbait pic



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is another bait that I finished last night!


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Hopefully this pic is better


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Are you just painting them or making them.
Looks awesome.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

heading to Powell tomorrow night.

I don't have any of these cranks to test.


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

I just paint them!


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry PBH I won’t be home until Friday morning. I will get you a couple though. Message me when you head out again and I should have a few more done.


----------

